# Recommended workflow for creating notation from recorded MIDI performance



## dsblais (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello. I am trying to improve my workflow for creating music notation that starts from noodling on the keyboard. Currently, once I've worked out a basic theme using a VI, I like to record the MIDI of a live performance in Cubase or Logic. To try to massage it into notation, I'll switch over to score editor and the result often means a struggle with latency and over-precision (quantization notwithstanding).

I'm interested in hearing how others approach this and what works for them. Thanks.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 6, 2019)

There is no perfect solution, yet.

To minimize frustration I try to limit the trip to one-way, preferably MIDI to notation. I would dearly LOVE to be able to move from notation to MIDI, and when I want to do that I end up playing the parts in - it works, it is a little bit time consuming, but the results are far better than any computer can do today.

When I do migrate from MIDI to notation (I use Finale) I just quantize the snot out of the MIDI tracks, then take a quick look at the PRV and maybe to a couple minor tweaks, and then I import. And then I edit. 

The more I quantize the less I edit, and for a lot of projects the number of errors in low. Lower than you'd expect. Sometimes I will quantize sections, so if I have a section that is all half notes I can safely quantize at quarter note level, and if I need to quantize 16th note triplets I handle that separately.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## dsblais (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks. The varying quantization idea is a really good one.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 12, 2019)

From midi to notation I get better results exporting MusicXML from the DAW (using Logic and Dorico). That reduces the editing time a lot. Probably because Logic already interprets midi to notation very good and the interpreted results are exported via MusicXML.
I also like the way of playing a piano sketch track in Logic separated into musical functions (like comping chords, bass, melody). Not more than 3 or four staves and just (e-)piano. I import this sketch into Dorico and orchestrate from there.


----------

